# Horrible, just horrible.



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey, feel better. I'm sorry about the scruff up.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Now you can go for 3000 posts and have an excuse.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Sts... it sucks you got hurt... get better soon... I am expecting to see you in FL... but be nice to them shoulders... I have had those problems before and you do not want that... anyway get better SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

shooter07 said:


> Sts... it sucks you got hurt... get better soon... I am expecting to see you in FL... but be nice to them shoulders... I have had those problems before and you do not want that... anyway get better SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanx.  And don't worry, I'll definitly be in florida. And I'll shoot if it kills me while i attempt it! I don't plan on bein down too long. so expect ,e back in the game in no more than 2 weeks. Mark my words, 2 weeks and I'll be back to trying out my spot practices again. :star:


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

That's the spirit!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

doc said no shooting for 2-3 weeks.  I have a bad sprain with some tendons and ligaments jarred.


----------



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

Im telling you. You should not pick your nose and drive at the same time you get to consintrated on one thing!.  :tongue: :tongue:   :bump2: :fish:


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

STSmansdaughter said:


> doc said no shooting for 2-3 weeks.  I have a bad sprain with some tendons and ligaments jarred.


GET WELL SOON!!!


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

get well soon wi that attitude u will be shooting in 2 week good luck :teeth: :thumbs_up :teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

get well soon!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm out of the arm wrap! I should be able to shoot by next week bout the 16th (my 15th bday!) Ooooh..I'm so excited..3 weeks without shooting is just waaaaaaaaaay too long.


----------

